# Handmade leather collar with brass name plate



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

I bought an awesome handmade leather collar with attached brass name plate from the Hill top leather shop. Love it and for a handmade item it was a fair price too. Great communication between us too-it was custom made to meet his needs-especially for growth since he is only 8mo old...lol 

I plan to get the handmade leather Rolled collar with name plate too. I haven't seen the rolled collar with attached name plate made before and I really like that look.....

I love this collar and it looks really nice and make my White shepherd pup look handsome.

I picked the-Custom padded leather collar with dark brown leather with red leather padding-with white stitching 











Here is a link to the shop
View Collars/Leashes by HillTopLeatherShop on Etsy

How we spoil our babies.....lol....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is gorgeous, and so is your dog. Thank you for posting this. Although now I'm going to have to get one! :crazy:


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you and your welcome....It is hard to find handmade custom items for under $50.00 these days and while you may have to wait a bit longer to get it...It is worth the wait IMO.
We emailed between the two of us for several days to get everything right and the way I wanted it....You can't do this at a pet shop...lol....

To feel this collar in your hands and to see it in person..."Quality" and that awesome smell of leather....love that smell....all for under 50 bucks...


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Those do look nice, might be placing an order soon too. Thanks


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

It look awesome


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks and so far the collar is wearing really good-It did bleed a bit at first and I contacted the maker-They told me I could return it for a full refund or try cleaning it with leather cleaner...I cleaned it and then conditioned the leather collar and that worked great-No more red bleeding on the white coat. I could have just returned it for a refund or traded it with another collar-but he looks so handsome with it on and the feel of the collar...screams....Quality......

Really nice piece of leather along with leather padding-then a really awesome brass name plate attached-engraved with his name and my phone number....I can't express how happy and impressed I am with the look and quality...All for under $50.00 too....I have shopped for several months looking for a leather collar and the price for custom made leather items were way out of my price range until I found this place...

Here is a pic of that rolled leather collar with attached name plate...I love how it is made...










I am a happy, happy customer for sure...lol.....I got a 10% off discount on a next order and they even changed the expiration date for me since I couldn't use it until later...I do plan to get the rolled leather collar with the attached name plate later this year...I have never seen a rolled leather collar designed like theirs and boy is it neat...follow that link in my first post and take a look at it...awesome collar...


----------

